

How to GET a Cup of Coffee - llambda
http://www.infoq.com/articles/webber-rest-workflow

======
noonespecial
The title conjures images of the google-bot GETting you way more coffee than
you want during a crawl, but the article is actually sane. POST a drink order,
PUT in changes and GET status.

I have the strange desire to go put wifi in my coffee maker.

